# "OB" Zebra X Maylandia Zebra Cichlid Juveniles 4 Sale



## Aqua-purell

"OB" Zebra Cichlid (Mother) X Maylandia Zebra Cichlid (Father).

Beautiful black speckles with dark orange colours 2" - 3" inches. Males/Females 8 months old young juveniles

I am asking for $5.00 each & plus shipping. Payments will be made through on the money order preferred. No paypal please. Typically $ price for 1 - 6 fish next day delivery. 

*Within Canada Only. (Canada Post - Shipping)*

Priority - next day (speed) shipping.
Xpresspost - next day and 2 days (speed) shipping.


----------



## Aqua-purell

I forgot to put additional to say something. Parcel included uniheat pad, Styrofoam insulation & plastic bag for each fish. 

Have a nice wonderful day!


----------



## Aqua-purell

*From Kijiji Canada! *


----------



## Aqua-purell

*All of them are sold out! Thumbs up! ;-)* Wink!!


----------



## Aqua-purell

*Free giveaway to a good home, Red Zebra "OB" Cichlids*

Red Zebra"OB" Cichlid (Mother) X Maylandia Zebra Cichlid (Father).

Beautiful black speckles with dark orange colours 2" - 3" inches. Males/Females 8 months old young juveniles (12)

Free giveaway to a good home. I will ship priority with 3 day heat pack including Styrofoam & plastic bag for each fish. Payments will be made through on the money order preferred for the shipping cost. No paypal please. 

Within Alberta, Canada Only. (Canada Post - Shipping Available)

Priority - next day (speed) shipping.
Xpresspost - next day and 2 days (speed) shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## Aqua-purell

Red "OB" Zebra Cichlid Juveniles.


----------

